# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Bύθιση φορτηγού πλοίου Piri Reis ανοιχτα της Μεθωνης!

## mastrokostas

Μεγάλη κινητοποίηση στο Λιμενικό για τον εντοπισμό 10 Σύρων ναυτικών που επέβαιναν σε φορτηγό πλοίο το οποίο βυθίστηκε ανοιχτά των νοτιοδυτικών ακτών της Μεσσηνίας τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας μετά από σύγκρουση με άλλο φορτηγό πλοίο 


Πρόκειται για το φορτηγό πλοίο Πίρι Ρέις σημαίας Κουκ Αιλαντς στο οποίο επέβαιναν συνολικά 17  ναυτικοί από τη Συρία και μετέφερε λίπασμα.


Το Πίρι Ρεις συγκρούστηκε για άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία στις 5:43 τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας με το επίσης φορτηγό πλοίο Κον Σαουθ σημαίας Αντίγκουα και Μπαρμπoυντα με 16 ναυτικούς που είναι όλοι καλά στην υγείας τους.


Η σύγκρουση των δύο πλοίων έγινε 78χλμ. νοτιοδυτικά της νήσου Σαπιέντζα στις νοτιοδυτικές ακτές της Μεσσηνίας.


Στις έρευνες για τον εντοπισμό των 10 ναυτικών συμμετέχουν τέσσερα παραπλέοντα σκάφη, δύο πλωτά του λιμενικού, ένα αεροσκάφος C-130 και ένα ελικόπτερο Σικόρσκι.


Οι καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή είναι καλές.


πηγη : :http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=275165

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Όπως θα δείτε και στο πιο κάτω λινκ, έγινε σύγκρουση δύο φορτηγών πλοίων, από την οποία και βυθίστηκε το ένα (Piri Reis). Δυστυχώς, αγνοούνται δέκα άτομα....  :Sour:  Γίνονται έρευνες.
Το συμβάν έγινε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της ΝΔ Μεσσηνίας, ανοικτά της Μεθώνης, κοντά στη νήσο Σαπιέντζα...
Εαν άνοιξα το θέμα σε λάθος τόπο, κάντε τα δέοντα.... 




http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/arti...-peloponnhsoy/

----------


## mastrokostas

Ειναι περιπου τα 85 NM απο τις κοντινότερες στεριές .
Πριν λιγο εντοπιστηκαν  2 μελη του πληρωματος ,δυστηχως νεκρα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Παράξενο ατύχημα !δεν είναι μέσα σε δίαυλο ,δεν είναι κοντά σε στεριές ! Είναι μεσοπέλαγα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως θα δείτε και στο πιο κάτω λινκ, έγινε σύγκρουση δύο φορτηγών πλοίων, από την οποία και βυθίστηκε το ένα (Piri Race). Δυστυχώς, αγνοούνται δέκα άτομα....  Γίνονται έρευνες.
> Το συμβάν έγινε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της ΝΔ Μεσσηνίας, ανοικτά της Μεθώνης, κοντά στη νήσο Σαπιέντζα...
> Εαν άνοιξα το θέμα σε λάθος τόπο, κάντε τα δέοντα.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/arti...-peloponnhsoy/


 PIRI REIS γράφεται από το όνομα του Τούρκου γεωγράφου ο οποίος ουσιαστικά αντέγραψε τους χάρτες του Πτολεμαίου. Δλδ το πιθανότερο το πλοίο να είναι τουρκικών συμφερόντων.
Τεσπά θλιβερό γεγονός ότι κ να'ναι.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> PIRI REIS γράφεται από το όνομα του Τούρκου γεωγράφου ο οποίος ουσιαστικά αντέγραψε τους χάρτες του Πτολεμαίου. Δλδ το πιθανότερο το πλοίο να είναι τουρκικών συμφερόντων.
> Τεσπά θλιβερό γεγονός ότι κ να'ναι.


Εχεις δίκιο. Το διόρθωσα μέχρι εκεί που με άφηνε (κυρίως κείμενο).
Διευκρινίζεται και από τα ΜΜΕ ότι πρόκειται, φυσικά, περί απλής συνωνυμίας με το άλλο τουρκικό Piri Reis, που έκανε τσάρκες στο Αιγαίο πριν χρόνια, και κόντεψε να οδηγήσει σε πόλεμο με τους γείτονες...

Στο πιο κάτω link έχουν πρωτοσέλιδη φωτο του άλλου πλοίου...

http://www.kathimerini.gr/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχεις δίκιο. Το διόρθωσα μέχρι εκεί που με άφηνε (κυρίως κείμενο).
> Διευκρινίζεται και από τα ΜΜΕ ότι πρόκειται, φυσικά, περί απλής συνωνυμίας με το άλλο τουρκικό Piri Reis, που έκανε τσάρκες στο Αιγαίο πριν χρόνια, και κόντεψε να οδηγήσει σε πόλεμο με τους γείτονες...
> 
> Στο πιο κάτω link έχουν πρωτοσέλιδη φωτο του άλλου πλοίου...
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/


 Εντάξει εκείνο είναι υδρογραφικό κ σε μιά από τις τσάρκες που λες (Νοέμβριος '83),υπηρετούσα κ είχε βγεί η "αρβύλα" ότι οι απολυόμενοι,λίγες μέρες ήθελα,δεν θα απολυθούμε...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για το ατύχημα:

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής για περιστατικό σύγκρουσης, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή 87 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοδυτικά της Πύλου, μεταξύ του φορτηγού πλοίου «CONSOUTH» σημαίας Antigua Barbuda, με δρομολόγιο από την Τούζλα Τουρκίας προς τη Μάλτα και 16 αλλοδαπούς μέλη πληρώματος και του  φορτηγού πλοίου «PIRI REIS» σημαίας Cook Islands, με δρομολόγιο από την Ανάμπα Αλγερίας προς την Ουκρανία και 17 αλλοδαπούς μέλη πληρώματος.
Από τη σύγκρουση προκλήθηκε εισροή υδάτων στο Φ/Γ «PIRI REIS» με αποτέλεσμα την άμεση βύθισή του. Επτά μέλη του πληρώματος του Φ/Γ «PIRI REIS» διεσώθησαν από το Φ/Γ «CONSOUTH», ενώ στη συνέχεια εντοπίστηκαν και περισυνελέγησαν δύο σοροί, μελών πληρώματος του «PIRI REIS». Αγνοούνται ακόμη οκτώ μέλη από το 17μελές πλήρωμα του φορτηγού πλοίου «PIRI REIS».
Στο σημείο υπάρχουν τέσσερα ακόμη παραπλέοντα πλοία, εκτός από το Φ/Γ  «CONSOUTH», που παρέχουν συνδρομή στην έρευνα και διάσωση που διενεργείται στην περιοχή, ένα ελικόπτερο Έρευνας και Διάσωσης (SAR) του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού (SH 70), ένα αεροπλάνο στο πλαίσιο της Συμμαχίας του ΝΑΤΟ ενώ άμεσα απέπλευσαν προς την εν λόγω θαλάσσια περιοχή πλωτά περιπολικά Λ.Σ - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.
Επίσης, στο λιμένα κατάπλου του Φ/Γ «CONSOUTH» πρόκειται να μεταβεί Κλιμάκιο της Ελληνικής Υπηρεσίας Διερεύνησης Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΕΛ.Υ.Δ.Ν.Α.) προκειμένου να διερευνήσει τα ακριβή αίτια κάτω από τα οποία συνέβη το ναυτικό δυστύχημα. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή παραμένουν καλές (άνεμοι εντάσεως 2-3 μποφόρ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _PIRIREIS_ (μία λέξη) με ΙΜΟ 7916727 ήταν πλοίο γενικού φορτίου, κατασκευής 1979.

ShipSpotting.com

© peter fox

Το _CONSOUTH_ (IMO 9145255) είναι πλοίο container, κατασκευής 1998.

ShipSpotting.com

© Bodolinsky

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ειναι περιπου τα _85 NM_ απο τις κοντινότερες στεριές.


Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιά είναι περίπου τα βάθη στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου ??? Διάβασα σήμερα κάπου στο διαδίκτυο ότι το PIRIREIS βυθίστηκε σε βάθος _2.500_ μέτρων και μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό.

----------


## Agrino

Τα βάθη σε εκείνη την περιοχή ΝΔ της Πελοποννήσου είναι τεράστια, πιθανόν να είναι και πολύ παραπάνω από 2500μ το βάθος στο σημείο. Αν γνωρίζουμε το ακριβές στίγμα μπορεί κάποιος να το βρει μέσω Google Earth κατά προσέγγιση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιά είναι περίπου τα βάθη στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου ??? Διάβασα σήμερα κάπου στο διαδίκτυο ότι το PIRIREIS βυθίστηκε σε βάθος _2.500_ μέτρων και μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό.


Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του Λιμενικού η σύγκρουση έγινε 87 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοδυτικά της Πύλου. Όπως βλέπουμε στον παρακάτω χάρτη τα βάθη 87 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοδυτικά της Πύλου είναι 2.800 με 2.900 μέτρα, ο χάρτης βασίζεται σε υδρογραφήσεις μέχρι το 1988 (όπως μαρτυρούν και τα δίκτυα LORAN-C που σημειώνονται πάνω του) αλλά δεν πρέπει να εχουν αλλάξει και πολύ.
wreck.jpg
Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

Μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας είναι ο χάρτης *εδώ*. Λίγο βορειότερα βρίσκεται το βαθύτερο σημέιο της Μεσογείο το φρέαρ της Καλυψώς με βάθος περίπου 5.000 μέτρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Πίστευα ότι το δυστύχημα είχε συμβεί πιό κοντά στις ακτές της Πελοποννήσου, και ομολογώ ότι δεν γνώριζα ότι τα βάθη σε εκείνες της περιοχές είναι τόσο μεγάλα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το χτεσινό δελτίο τύπου για το ατύχημα .

*
ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης για την σύγκρουση Φ/Γ πλοίων 87 ν.μ. νοτιοδυτικά της Πύλου*

Συνεχίζονται οι έρευνες προς εντοπισμό των οκτώ (08) αγνοούμενων αλλοδαπών ναυτικών, μέλη πληρώματος του Φ/Γ «PIRI REIS», οι οποίες ξεκίνησαν εκ νέου, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από Πλωτό Περιπολικό Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης, αεροπλάνο του ΛΣ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και παραπλέοντα πλοία. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπήρξαν αποτελέσματα.
Το Φ/Γ “CONSOUTH” κατέπλευσε στην Καλαμάτα, όπου ο Πλοίαρχος δήλωσε μηχανική βλάβη, με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένει στο αγκυροβόλιο, καθώς η προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι κρίνεται επισφαλής. Κλιμάκιο της Ελληνικής Υπηρεσίας Διερεύνησης Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων βρίσκεται επί του πλοίου προς διερεύνηση των συνθηκών του ατυχήματος.
Οι επτά (07) διασωθέντες, μέλη πληρώματος του Φ/Γ «PIRI REIS», μεταφέρθηκαν στο Νοσοκομείο Καλαμάτας για την παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών και τη διενέργεια προληπτικών εξετάσεων, καθώς επίσης και οι δύο (02) σοροί για διενέργεια νεκροψίας – νεκροτομής. 
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Καλαμάτας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου λόγω της μηχανικής βλάβης και των υλικών ζημιών που υπέστη, συνεπεία της σύγκρουσης, ενώ αναμένεται η διενέργεια επιθεώρησής του από επιθεωρητή MOU.
Για την αποτροπή ενδεχόμενης θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης, συνεπεία του ναυτικού ατυχήματος, από την αρμόδια Διεύθυνση Προστασίας Θαλασσίου Περιβάλλοντος του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου:
α) Απεστάλη σήμα προς την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του πλοίου “PIRI REIS“, για υπενθύμιση των υποχρεώσεών της αναφορικά με τη λήψη κάθε πρόσφορου μέτρου για αποφυγή πρόκλησης ρύπανσης της θάλασσας.
β) Οι Λιμενικές Αρχές Καλαμάτας – Χανίων – Πύλου – Γυθείου - Νεάπολης Βοιών - Ζακύνθου – Κατακόλου, τέθηκαν σε ετοιμότητα για αντιμετώπιση ρύπανσης που ενδέχεται να προκληθεί συνεπεία του ατυχήματος.  
γ) Η Υπηρεσία Εναέριων Μέσων Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. διενήργησε έλεγχο της θαλάσσιας περιοχής με εναέριο μέσο προς εντοπισμό ρύπανσης χωρίς να διαπιστώσει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ανησυχητικό φαινόμενο. Παρατηρήθηκαν μόνο διάσπαρτες κηλίδες αυτοδιαλυόμενης μορφής.
Το πλοίο, σύμφωνα με δήλωση της διαχειρίστριας εταιρείας, μετέφερε 12,577 μ.τ φορτίο φωσφάτα, ενώ η ποσότητα καυσίμων ανέρχεται σε 3,500 λίτρα λιπαντέλαια, 145 μ.τ fuel oil, 67 μ.τ diesel oil και 2 μ.τ. υγρά κατάλοιπα καύσης, μίγματα χώρων μηχανοστασίου και κατάλοιπα δεξαμενών φορτίου.


Εμένα μου φάινεται ότι γράφτηκε στο πόδι. Ενδεικτικά να επισημάνω τη  "διενέργεια επιθεώρησής του από επιθεωρητή MOU." Προφανώς εννοέι την  Paris MOU συντομογραφία του Paris Memorandum of Understanding on Port  State Control δηλαδή το μνημόνιο συνεργασίας για το συντονισμό των  Ελέγχων από τις αρχές του λιμένα υποδοχής (Port State Control).
Δεν  αναφέρεται αν κάποια από τις δύο σημαίες, που σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό  21 του τρίτου μέρους της SOLAS είναι υποχρεωμένες να διερευνήσουν το  ατύχημα, έχει ζητήσει τη συνδρομή της ελληνικής πλευράς για τη  διερεύνηση.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Τώρα αντιλήφθηκα τη συνέντευξη τύπου που έδωσε ο ΥΝ αμέσως μετά την τραγωδία, όπου έσπευσε να καταλογίσει αποκλειστική υπαιτιότητα  για το συμβάν στο πλοίο Consouth.  Ακόμα, διαπιστώνει ότι το άλλο πλοίο  βυθίστηκε εντός επτά μόλις λεπτών, ενώ μας πληροφορεί ότι η θέση όπου βρέθηκαν οι διασωθέντες από το  πλήρωμα  του Pirireis δείχνει ολιγωρία, και, παράλληλα, μαθαίνουμε ότι ο πλοίαρχος του τελευταίου πλοίου δεν βρισκόταν στη γέφυρα.  
ΟΚ, για τα επτά λεπτά.  Για τα υπόλοιπα, όμως, δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω από που ακριβώς άντλησε τη βεβαιότητά του ο Υπουργός. Ακόμα, είναι άγνωστο εαν βρέθηκε κάποιος σύμβουλος να του πει ότι δεν είναι σοφό να μιλάει με τόση βεβαιότητα, και υπό τη συγκεκριμένη ιδιότητά του,  για τόσο σοβαρά θέματα που έχουν ακόμα πιο σοβαρές, νομικές και μη προεκτάσεις, σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μετά το συμβάν....  
 

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/102760...σωστές-θέσεις»

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε την ειδοποίηση ποι εκπέφτηκε μέσω NAVTEX τρεις μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο

ZCZC KA93
020910 UTC MAY 13
KERKYRA RADIO NAVWARN 91/13
OUR NAVWARN 89/13 MODIFIED AS FOLLOWS
SOUTH IONIO SEA
M/V ''PIRIREIS'' SUNK
36-10N 020-09E  AT 29 APR 13
SHIPS IN VICINITY ARE REQUESTED
TO KEEP A SHARP LOOKOUT
FOR ANY WRECK FINDINGS
REPORTING JRCC PIRAEUS
NNNN

Με το στίγμα της ειδοποίησης (36° 10' Β 020° 09' Α) μπορούμε να το βάλουμε (με κόκκινο) στο χάρτη του μηνύματος πιο πάνω, ώστε να λυθέι και οριστικά η απορία για το βάθος. Οπότε το Pirireis βρίσκεται σε βάθος πάνω από 3.000 μέτρα.
wreck1.jpg

----------

